# Yearly Vaccinations



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Rabies, Distemper,Kennel Cough Nasal Drops, Fecal Test, Blood Test for Heart Worms! What a day! Rabies is good for 3 years now!

What would all this cost where you are living?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

oh my goodness all that in one day? I was alway's advised by others and my vet to do Rabies at least 2-3 week's after all the other shots.

My boy's go next Friday but we are running titers instead of vaccinating, I will get back to you on this years cost, yikes.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not sure how much, probably like $150-200 at my vet I'm guessing. She's a little pricey but she's amazing so it's well worth the little bit extra!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree on the titers test. My Pixie did fine after her first rabies test but had a bad reaction to the second one. She was fine when she came home but the next morning I found her shaking and weak. Had to rush her to the vet where they gave her antihistamine and muscle relaxent. I also learned that Havs also should not have lepro (spelling) and corona. My vet told me the titer is about $100.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

A little too much, too soon, and I'm surprised your vet didn't let you know, Linda. I wouldn't have had a clue except my vet actually recommended I space the one vaccine from the other, Rabies, by about 3 weeks which I did in the boys' first year. Since then, no vaccines and Rabies is good for 3 years. I pay a lot, but can't remember exactly how much!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I've decided this year that I will be titering my babies. Not sure how much that will cost! Years before for visit and vacs it was about $125 each dog.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you tell me why Havs should not have lepto and corona? Not doubting it,just wonder why? Thank you so much


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter did fine with the shots....no reactions, no problems. He was fine the entire day yesterday. 

Our visit was $ 146.00


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Can you tell me why Havs should not have lepto and corona? Not doubting it,just wonder why? Thank you so much


I am curious about these vaccines also.....


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gabby will get her one year puppy booster next week and that's all. From here on in it will just be titers. My vet says he has never seen a dog without high enough titers after the one year booster.
Linda, I'm not sure the name of the kennel cough one but according to what my vet says and I've read, they are only good for a few days after you give them. He thinks they are a waste of money.
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda I am so glad Dexter did not have any bad reactions to his shots. I would still space them out next time just incase he does have a reaction in the future you will know which shot gave him the bad reaction.

Here is a link to Jean Dodds recommended vaccine schedule, hopefully this will help a lot of people with questions.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

Carole it does explain the Bordetella (kennel cough) shot also.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure what my vet would charge, but he is reasonable. I only give my guys vaccines that are necessary. I've done rabies, distemper, and parvo, but I titer. They only get a booster if needed and that's not often. I am going to stop titering every year too. I think Jean Dobbs recommends titering every other year. When they do get shots, I always break them up into several visits. Dogs don't need every vaccine that is offered. It's actually not good for them and yearly boosters, are way too much.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Gabby will get her one year puppy booster next week and that's all. From here on in it will just be titers. My vet says he has never seen a dog without high enough titers after the one year booster.
> Linda, I'm not sure the name of the kennel cough one but according to what my vet says and I've read, they are only good for a few days after you give them. He thinks they are a waste of money.
> Carole


I know what you are saying, I have read this also.....but, it is the only way we can kennel Dexter once in awhile.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Guess.....I need to find out if my Vet will do the titers and what his take on the whole thing. Do you all do "Distemper titers?"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be asking lots of questions to my vet about the Distemper vaccine and the combo vaccine this coming Winter.....I will be doing titers for sure next February!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'm all for promoting titters as well. django has only had rabies shots. i stopped giving him (with the vets blessing) a few years ago one of the other immunizations suggested because he would get so sick after his shots. i started tittering and rabies is all he needs every 3 years. tittering can be pricey but when you factor in the cost of shots you are ahead of the game. and i agree with one of the post don't give all the shots at the same time.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I know what you are saying, I have read this also.....but, it is the only way we can kennel Dexter once in awhile.


Most daycare and training center's will require this as well. I use to give them this shot because daycare required it then one day the daycare called and said they had a dog in with kennel cough and to watch our dogs. They had to shut down for a couple of day's to clean everything and offered free dog walking to those who were scheduled on those days. Both my boys ended up with kennel cough even with the shot  so it made me feel like what's the use if they can still catch it.... Thankfully most places will also accept titers in place of the shot's so you may want to check with the place you kennel Dexter regarding this as well.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Guess.....I need to find out if my Vet will do the titers and what his take on the whole thing. Do you all do "Distemper titers?"


Yes, after the puppy shot's and then the 1 year shot you do titers. Dexter just turned 1 correct, if so you are on the right track.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, Dexter just turned one in October and January/February were the vaccine schedule. Thanks for all the advice, I will know next time.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for the link! My vet gives everything known to man..and charges for it too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I know what you are saying, I have read this also.....but, it is the only way we can kennel Dexter once in awhile.


Linda, it's the same here and, though I understand the fear behind the reasoning for this, I think it's a shame to put dogs through so much, possibly over-medicating them, for that "just in case"! It bugs me! I

do understand that should you get, say, Parvo in a boarding place then you're pretty much 'screwed' and exposing all kinds of puppies and dogs to a very serious disease. sigh.... It's hard to decide what is best, but hopefully with more and more studies being done, we can choose what works best for us and our dogs.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The one time I took Rufus to a local groomer, the shop required they have all their shots (bordatella included). Luckily for me, he's fine with my so-so haircut, so we won't be needing bordatella shots or the groomer. I follow Jean Dodds vac. schedule too and had to remind my vets not to give all the shots at once.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I just copied Jean Dodds schedule so I will always have it handy. My memory isn't the greatest.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

Titering? I can't find info on what that is?


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Titers is a blood test that can be done to determine what your pet is already immune to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Linda I am so glad Dexter did not have any bad reactions to his shots. I would still space them out next time just incase he does have a reaction in the future you will know which shot gave him the bad reaction.


Yes, sometimes it can take several times before reactions to vaccines show up. Our cat was fine with vaccines for several years, (and they were always spaced out over more than one visit) then suddenly had a bad reaction to ALL her vaccines. Now it is clearly marked in her chart, and she gets pre-medicated with benadryl and baby aspirin before all vaccines.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I took Cody for his yearly checkup yesterday. I live in New York and it Cost me $248.00. Office visit alone was $60.00. Cody had all you mentioned below except Rabies because he had it last year and it's good for 3 yrs. They also extracted his anal Glads. I wish I knew Bordella is only good for a few days, I wouldn't have done it and won't do it next year. Vet also wanted to give him the Lepto but I told him I didn't want it.

LeeAnn, Thanks for the Vaccine link that was great. The Link shows Giardia is *not* recommended either. So, I threw away 40.00 for Giardia and $45.00 Bordella.  I'll know better next year.

Thanks for the great information.



HavaneseSoon said:


> Rabies, Distemper,Kennel Cough Nasal Drops, Fecal Test, Blood Test for Heart Worms! What a day! Rabies is good for 3 years now!
> 
> What would all this cost where you are living?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I too live in NC. I just took Yogi to the vet last month for a well dog visit, DHLPP, Bordetella, fecal, heartworm cost $96. No Corona until next year if he has no gastro issues. Titers may be the way of the future. However some specialists believe it is only reliably effective for levels of Disamper and Parvo. Where I live many people do not vaccinate even for rabies! Many dogs die all at once it is awful! Also we have lots of wild animals come in to our yard at night and **** scat can be lethal. So for now not vaccinating is a luxury I feel I can not afford.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

WhatsinAname said:


> I took Cody for his yearly checkup yesterday. I live in New York and it Cost me $248.00. Office visit alone was $60.00. Cody had all you mentioned below except Rabies because he had it last year and it's good for 3 yrs. They also extracted his anal Glads. I wish I knew Bordella is only good for a few days, I wouldn't have done it and won't do it next year. Vet also wanted to give him the Lepto but I told him I didn't want it.
> 
> LeeAnn, Thanks for the Vaccine link that was great. The Link shows Giardia is *not* recommended either. So, I threw away 40.00 for Giardia and $45.00 Bordella.  I'll know better next year.
> 
> Thanks for the great information.


This rise in the cost of animal care is why you are seeing so many rescues, or owner turn ins, or like my little one owner drop offs. People cannot afford the care any longer. When it comes to turning off the power or going to the vet, you know which is going to win. I know our vets have let several of their clinic staff go, not sure if it is lack of business, but that is what I am told.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

All three of mine have vet appt's this week-DH said he would take them before he found out it was for all three at the same time. I called the vet's office to give them a "heads-up" and we all got a good laugh. And don't you know it's for the whole works-well check-heartworm test-heartworm prevention meds-blood work up on all three with Paige & Frannie being geriatric blood panels-rabies shots & titers for all other vaccines the girls told me they would have oxygen ready for my DH when he came out-

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle has had Titers for four years and has had to repeat no injections except rabies which she just had her three year booster as required in the State of Maryland. She had her annual exam, titers, rabies vaccine, heartworm, lyme, ehrlichia/E canis test, full blood tests and the much feared teeth cleaning for the total dollar amount of $817.71. I am waiting to hear how much the VIP insurance will pay of this amount. Her Vet states she is in excellent health and now has shinny, white teeth. Ruth Ann


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I've recently had a consultation with Sabine for vaccinations. She just attended Jean Dodds conference along with Dr. Schultz. All I will say is that she mentioned that research is under way to prove that even a
7-year interval would be all that's needed for rabies. If you want to contribute, please visit
http://www.rabieschallengefund.org. She mentions that its the rabies vac. that needs to be separated by 2-4 weeks from the other, core vaccinations. Another interesting thing is that some vets will encourage you to revaccinate if the titers are "low". According to Dr; Shultz a low titer does not mean that your dog is poorly protected. Either they are protected or they are not. He said it's like being pregnant, either you are or you aren't. But it seems the core vaccinations can be good for seven years up to a lifetime. . 
It comes down to how often you want to do titers . That's where the choices come in. For me ,it won't be every year ,from what I'm, learning.

Also another interesting thing is that revaccinating will not increase her protection, since the effects of repeat vaccines do not
"stack". This means where a dog has immunity already, it is not increased by giving yet another
vaccine but the risk of an adverse reaction is still given - so there's more of a risk than actual
benefit.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I do titer every year just to keep the vet's from bugging me about shots. I know it's an added expense but worth it just to keep peace with three really good vet's who still believe in shots. I would love to have a seven year rabies but don't think it's offered here-will check into that. 

Thanks for the information Dave.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> This rise in the cost of animal care is why you are seeing so many rescues, or owner turn ins, or like my little one owner drop offs. People cannot afford the care any longer. When it comes to turning off the power or going to the vet, you know which is going to win. I know our vets have let several of their clinic staff go, not sure if it is lack of business, but that is what I am told.


I agree. I don't think people realize how expensive it is to have a pup. I didn't realize it myself until I got a dog. I believe the Vets are feeling the economical drop as well. Just before bringing Cody in for his yearly checkup I got an email from the Vet's office that they're working with the manufacturers to try bring down costs of vaccines.

I still find it interesting that years ago when I was young many of us never took our dogs to vets unless it was an emergency. It's so different today.


----------

